# Craftsman router problem



## Reynaldo (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have already posted this problem, but so far no help have been given.
Did anyone have this problem with a Craftsman Router, model 315.269210.

*The depth adjusting ring does not move anymore.* 

I have tried almost everything, but to no avail. Because of this problem, I cannot use my router.

Thanks in advance,

Reynaldo.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reynaldo, This model has a history of breaking like yours has. The cost to repair is not worth while. You are better off replacing the router with one of the new combo kit models for under $120.


----------



## francis j. gorman (Aug 1, 2010)

Reynaldo:

I have had the same problem. I have now given up on this model of craftsman router. Too much hassle

I am looking to buy a new one. Craftsman Model 28190 has what looks like a fairly easy vertical, threaded adjustment mechanism. But I have no experience with it, and there may be other, better choices. I am still looking.

Frank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Reynaldo

You can still use it by taking off the ring and use a hose clamp, the plastic ones that cam over and than screw in the screw, works well and it's only a 1.oo dollar item repair job.. a HD/ACE hardware item in the plumbing dept, the norm is 3 1/2" to 6" diam., 1/2" to 3/4" wide band.

=======



Reynaldo said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have already posted this problem, but so far no help have been given.
> Did anyone have this problem with a Craftsman Router, model 315.269210.
> 
> ...


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

I never used the depth adjusting ring for what it was supposed to be used for. I have one old sears that has a broken piece off where you tighten the motor so I used a very large hose clamp to keep it together.

Gary


----------

